# Shrimps acting weird D:



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

So my shrimps are acting weird right now.. Theyre all swimming and running all over the tank! xD Is this normal? My shrimps are RCS and CRS(b~a). 

Thanks in advance!

Karl


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This could be due to a lot of factors (perhaps you did a water change with slightly cooler water, maybe there are poor water conditions, perhaps the females released pheromones for mating, etc)


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look closely at floating shrimps.
Do they all males? If so, they are mating. You are going to be a father


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I believe they're all males igor, they are somewhat lighter than my other red cherry shrimps. also, some of the CRS are acting weird too


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

brapbrapboom said:


> Yes I believe they're all males igor, they are somewhat lighter than my other red cherry shrimps. also, some of the CRS are acting weird too


Yes, when the male shrimps are doing the superman thing. It's usually a mating behaviour.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ahhh!! hopefully theyre really mating. hehe, ive been really waiting for this! 

just curious, how long will they be doing this?


----------

